# iball booster vs intex it-4850 fm



## ramesh4388 (Jul 28, 2010)

hi. this is ramesh from secunderabad and i want u guys to help me choose between the 2 of the 5.1 speakers(iball booster or intex it4850 fm) both r similarly priced ie; iball- rs.3250 & intex-rs.3575. plz......


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 28, 2010)

u can check the creative 5.1 inspire.....


----------

